# Youtube embed geht nicht!



## ray2mi (16. November 2007)

Morgen!

habe folgendes Problem. Bei meiner Seite möchte ich ein Video von Youtube anzeigen lassen. Es wird angezeigt aber es startet nicht und kann man nicht auf die Button klicken, da blinkt der Mauszeiger nur dumm herum.
Kann mir vieleicht einer Helfen?
Wer sich davon mal ein Bild machen möchte der gehe doch mal bitte auf

http://www.sdr-breakdance.com --> Galerie -->Video

Mein Browser ist die neuste Version von Firefox.

Ich danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Gruß Ray


----------



## lay-z-cow (16. November 2007)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht warum, aber wenn du in deinem iFrame -> news.html (der selbst wiederrum in einer Tabellenzeile in einem von 5 Frames liegt, die in zwei verschachtelten Framesets untergebracht sind) den Style-Tag löschst, dann geht es. Vllt. ist es auch eine einzelne Angabe darin.

Ich würde dir Vorschlagen das technische Grundgerüst deiner Seite bzw. deines Layouts evtl. noch einmal prinzipiell zu überdenken, denn mir erscheint es doch etwas unübersichtlich.


Grüße

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Maik (16. November 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft da auch die Validation des Markups weiter:



> ```
> <param name="movie" value="<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ksa4Yo-lscA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ksa4Yo-lscA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> ```


----------



## ray2mi (22. November 2007)

Also weiß grad net genau was Validieren bedeutet...irgendwas mit kommunizieren?
Habe aber keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll, etwas validieren...studiere Web Design ja net oder so.

Aber ich habe mal deinen Code da hinein geballert und man konnte es abspielen...1 mal, und als ich aktualisiert habe, ging es nicht nochmal abzuspielen
Komisch ist ja auch das man gar nicht auf die Buttons klicken kann.


----------



## lay-z-cow (22. November 2007)

Hi,

FYI: 
- Webdesign kann man nicht studieren, das ist nichtmal ein geschützter Beruf.
- Validierung bedeutet in erster Linie "Prüfen ob es ist, wie es sein sollte"

Der Code den dir Maik gepostet hat, war kein Verbesserungsvorschlag, sondern deine eigene fehlerhafte Einbettung (denke ich).

Außerdem ist die Seite mittlerweile down.


Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Maik (22. November 2007)

Hi.


lay-z-cow hat gesagt.:


> Der Code den dir Maik gepostet hat, war kein Verbesserungsvorschlag, sondern deine eigene fehlerhafte Einbettung (denke ich).
> 
> Außerdem ist die Seite mittlerweile down.


Richtig, der "zitierte" Code stammt aus dem Seitenquelltext und existiert aktuell noch immer in dieser fehlerhaften Form (siehe den rotmarkierten Teil), wie ich gerade gesehen habe. 

Somit kann die Seite auch nicht down sein.


----------



## lay-z-cow (22. November 2007)

Bei mir ging sie vorhin nicht. (Jetzt aber schon)


----------



## Maik (22. November 2007)

ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> Also weiß grad net genau was Validieren bedeutet...?


Hast du schon mal was vom w3c-Validator gehört, der das Markup auf seine Gültigkeit überprüft? 

Hier kannst du das Ergebnis für das Dokument "gal_vid.html" einsehen:

[Invalid] Markup Validation of http://www.sdr-breakdance.com/dat/gal_vid.html - W3C Markup Validator
Wenn ich den URL http://www.sdr-breakdance.com/dat/gal_vid.html direkt im Firefox aufrufe, ist der Player voll funktionstüchtig, als wenn ich mich zuvor durch ein Popup mit Framesets incl. iFrame klicken muss.


----------

